# Photos included N type and X type Vans whats the difference???



## Retox093 (Jan 6, 2017)

*does anyone know the facts*

Someone on here has to know the facts on what works and what does not????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

one FACT to rule them all: time for new gear.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> one FACT to rule them all: time for new gear.


Wait now I thought step in/on's we're gonna be the next big thing? Again.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you try and google this at all for yourself? I googled for 3 minutes (no, I'm being serious, it took me exactly 3 minutes) and found what appears to be your answer. X type boots are just like normal, soft snowboard boots. N type boots are stiffer, and made to be ridden with n-type step in bindings (n-type step in's do not have a highback. Your bindings are X-type). From what I read, you can use x-type and n-type of both interchangeably. Duder from said google article was wearing the opposite from you (N-type binders, X-type boots), but they should work vice versa. Obviously x-type boots are made for x-type bindings, but I would assume it would just be like riding with stiffer boots. Amazing what google can find :embarrased1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dfitz364 said:


> Did you try and google this at all for yourself? I googled for 3 minutes (no, I'm being serious, it took me exactly 3 minutes) and found what appears to be your answer. X type boots are just like normal, soft snowboard boots. N type boots are stiffer, and made to be ridden with n-type step in bindings (n-type step in's do not have a highback. Your bindings are X-type). From what I read, you can use x-type and n-type of both interchangeably. Duder from said google article was wearing the opposite from you (N-type binders, X-type boots), but they should work vice versa. Obviously x-type boots are made for x-type bindings, but I would assume it would just be like riding with stiffer boots. Amazing what google can find :embarrased1:


you must be in russia or something.

my goggles say get new shit.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> you must be in russia or something.
> 
> my goggles say get new shit.


And you must be fucking high if your goggles are talking to you 0.o


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> And you must be fucking high if your goggles are talking to you 0.o


if someone implied i'm not high, they are seriously misinformed.


----------



## Retox093 (Jan 6, 2017)

forgot to say to you guys only reason I can still snowboard is cuz the clickers and because they are such a stiff boot. I shattered my heel racing MX and running ratchets I get like two runs and I can barely put weight on my left foot. So yeah Ive gone the route of new shit and ended putting my ratty shitty stuff back on cuz it was the only way I would get down the mountain without being in a ton of pain. I ask everyone this question, would you find it enjoyable to pay for a lift ticket and ride all day to be in pain? Just doesn't add up. 

I did google everything, but hence came on here to try and get a straight answer the web has a ton of conflicting $hit. 

thanks for the constructive replies....

-jay


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> if someone implied i'm not high, they are seriously misinformed.


Freekin' smelly hippie..............


----------



## Retox093 (Jan 6, 2017)

*ok.....lets try this again, Switch step ins and boots question*

So besides the over whelming amount of constructive responses on here..... And it seems everyone likes to hide behind their computer monitor and bag on every comment seriously???? grow up. I fucked up my heel racing so I have the shitty task of trying to find these dam boots so I can shred. So I was looking for some solid evidence as all. Send me the link that shows that the N styles correctly work with switch special X bindings if you can snowklinger. Because I have yet to find that and I have the same google you do. 

Thought I'd get more constructive responses rather than all this bull shit. 


Better yet somone that knew/knows somone that has them where I could possibly get them. 

Not sure why all your shitty replies had nothing but negativity you guys are worse than Skiers. I like these and truthfully need this style boot to ride without being pain. 

SO try again,
1. Do N style Vans boots work with switch special X bindings?
2. Even if it says compatible only with Switch N style bindings?
3. Do you know of any local or oldschool snowboard shops that could possibly have them?

if you got nothing constructive to say other than regarding this post just skip it, your just wasting peoples time, hell server space.

thank you to ever replies without posting like they got a ski pole up their ass.

-jay


----------



## Retox093 (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow, so I write on here why everyone is being a dick about it and then no one replies??? So there's not one reputable boarder on here that can give constructive information. 

Previously said by dfitz364 is all the opposite and completely wrong information. N style are not tighter boots and or rigid like the switch X style. So you wasted 3 minutes to post wrong information. I've yet to see this mysterious website you googled to tell you this. N-style boots DO NOT WORK WITH switch-X style bindings the clicker mechanism use two totally different locking methods. 

So lets refine this and see if anyone can actually help at all. 

1. Does anyone know of a place to call or a used snowboard boots preferably vans flyaway switch X compatible boots. (ignore that n-style work with the X style they DO NOT)
2. Any of you riders have an old set up?
3. Ski/snowboard shops by you if your out west or anywhere names of places that carry used stuff?

Lastly all of you bag on this set up but it has lasted longer than any ratchet set up and yes burton has a new system but it is hokey as all hell, I could already tell the notches on the boots since they are plastic are going to fail and need replacing most likely after only a half year of shredding so NO i'm not buying the Burton step in set up it looks and so far performs like shit too from seeing it first hand and trying them. 

So for the more constructive people with actual info and don't type on here like they are a 10 year old that just found porn on the internet let me know what you know so I can source a pair of these boots.


----------



## Retox093 (Jan 6, 2017)

bump for possible info since the snow season is coming up.


----------



## Zed11 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi mate

I rode Switch bindings for over 10 years. X type and N type simply means Hiback or no Hiback. The binding and boot connections are the same.

In theory N Type Boots are stiffer than X Type boots, but this is not always the case.

You can ride N type boots in X type bindings no problem, and vise versa.

The old generation you are referring to were called Autolock. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

why dont you just get the new step ons.

or kwickers.

i mean they wont give you the satisfactions of riding antiques, which is a bummer

fwiw i dont have a shattered foot but i ride with footpain almost constantly


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Retox093 said:


> So for the more constructive people with actual info and don't type on here like they are a 10 year old that just found porn on the internet


Please explain to me how a "10 year old who just found porn on the internet," types. 

Wouldn't 10 year olds, who just found porn on the interwebz type?!... I would have thought they would be... well... a little... _preoccupied_ :handy:


----------



## Retox093 (Jan 6, 2017)

dfitz364 said:


> Please explain to me how a "10 year old who just found porn on the internet," types.
> 
> Wouldn't 10 year olds, who just found porn on the interwebz type?!... I would have thought they would be... well... a little... _preoccupied_ :handy:


How the FoCK old are you??? Your a boarder that gives shredders a bad rep, ur worse than those snow plowing skier's that take the entire trail to turn. Go F yourself. BTW the new bull sheet that burton came out with for clickers kwickers what ever you came up with, are garbage the plastic clicks that the boot locks into will wear out in half a season with the amount of riding I do. I road them tried them HATED THEM, ur boot is like over 2 inches off the board awkward as F, I will say they were incredible to carve way over with though. Every MT I've ridden from Breckenridge, Steam boat, park city, Vail, dirty K aka killington, mt snow J-peak, Okemo ton more people always ask me where I got my apparently shitty set up, and numerous people have asked to buy it their on the spot so you really don't know your $hit. I'll repeat what I said before the reason I came on here was because I was not getting anywhere just searching the web, which apparently gives you the notion to completely be more than a used up old douche-bag. Should have noticed your in ohio, so you have pimples to ride on, enjoy your enormous 300 feet of vertical drop you punk. Get your shit right before you post up a bunch of crap that doesn't help anyone or this forum or the thread. Grow the F'K up, You f'n loser that prob rides heal side the entire time. Big fooking deal you have your friend take a photo of you buttering but leaves out you falling on your a$$ right after. Your seriously useless, including on this forum. 

snowklinger, your just not even worth ranting about, if your riding with foot pain isn't that a direct signal that you should pick up on that your set up is Wrong too or at least not right??? I know there is a difference between just riding all day and the regular wore out feeling. So Take a Hammer smash your heel, make sure you shatter it, then let it heal and then try riding ratchets, tell me how it feels then. Now I was a dickhead and young and dumb when I shattered mine and cut the cast off 3 days after it happend to still race for the points championship so it never correctly healed right so you will never comprehend how impossible it is to ride with ratchets.


For anyone that actually wants to know the correct info about this set up I have all the info and have gotten several hook ups now where to scoop them if you like riding switch gear PM me. 

Zed11 your the man, and understand why these forums are made, so thank you for the information you provided. 

-RetoX093


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Someone needs a snickers. Hope your weekend gets better buddy :wink:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Did you try the new clickers from K2 that both K2 and Nitro makes boots for?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe no one else is stepping up because you come across as a demanding, whiny bitch? You may ask for help but demanding it and bitching like you have sand in your vagina is an approach that will get you a lot of sarcasm and little value. 

Maybe a Snickers laced with something herbal would help you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You've been a bit abrasive. And the other reality is there are very very few people that have that in depth of product knowledge from 1998. I don't. And I'm the product knowledge guru. Sounds like you got the info you needed up there^^^^


For future, a true bootfitter should be able to get you into a setup that does not cause unbearable footpain. Even with your injury. Might be hard or impossible to find in your area, I don't know where you live. But they exist. It will also likely cost you expensive boots, custom footbeds, and a custom fitting session. Depending on how many days you get a year, might be worth it to invest as the boots and bindings are worlds better than 20 years ago.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Let me answer this for dumb fuck. They are not the same. The X is a wider bale compared to the N which was narrower. The X was the more widely used one and what you would see in rental boots while the N was more or less designed to be their "higher end" boot. Can they work interchangeably, yes. That being said, get some gear from this century and stop being a salty vagina.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi snowboarders........I'm fucking hardcore......but I need you dumbfucks help.......I's got sum antique shit......I want to replace......anybody know anything.......any of you assholes know anything........how about now.........I'm pretty badass...........nobody willing to help.............you guys all suck..........


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Hi snowboarders........I'm fucking hardcore......but I need you dumbfucks help.......I's got sum antique shit......I want to replace......anybody know anything.......any of you assholes know anything........how about now.........I'm pretty badass...........nobody willing to help.............you guys all suck..........


All that and dogs > cats


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

King of da Jungle................


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

What a necropost :grin:


----------



## foxysju (Dec 13, 2018)

I have switch/drake high back bindings and my other boots finally broke and I got some x type Van's, but they dont seem to fit into the binding. Can anyone help?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

foxysju said:


> I have switch/drake high back bindings and my other boots finally broke and I got some x type Van's, but they dont seem to fit into the binding. Can anyone help?


Look, I'll be straight with you. Most likely no one here can help. The other guy had 2-3 people over two years try to help. If someone knows, don't hold your breath for a quick reply.


----------



## JamesCH (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey, what size are you? Check my post in the gear forum. Size 10-10.5 boots and bindings FS.


----------



## Lucas1983 (2 mo ago)

Can anyone find me size 11 N-type snowboarding boots that are compatible with Switch's step-in bindings?
I refuse to get new gear that it's similar to moving backwards in time and just because most people are back riding the horse and buggie, it doesn't mean I'll jump off that bridge too.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Lucas1983 said:


> Can anyone find me size 11 N-type snowboarding boots that are compatible with Switch's step-in bindings?
> I refuse to get new gear that it's similar to moving backwards in time and just because most people are back riding the horse and buggie, it doesn't mean I'll jump off that bridge too.


Switch bindings have been dead and buried for 20+ years. Any boots left are dry rotted and or destroyed. Do yourself and your feet a favor and stop being a Luddite. Boots, bindings, boards are better now than they were a the turn of the century


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Wait now I thought step in/on's we're gonna be the next big thing? Again.


Guess it just took a little longer


----------



## Lucas1983 (2 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> Any boots left are dry rotted...


Don't tempt me; I might pay a good dollar for a pair.


----------



## H2Ohio (3 d ago)

Lucas1983 said:


> Can anyone find me size 11 N-type snowboarding boots that are compatible with Switch's step-in bindings?
> I refuse to get new gear that it's similar to moving backwards in time and just because most people are back riding the horse and buggie, it doesn't mean I'll jump off that bridge too.


Did you ever find the boots you are looking for? PM me if you are still looking.


----------

